# Found Baby/Fledgling Mourning Dove - Need Advice



## inatree (Dec 29, 2007)

2 nights ago at about midnight I was putting out my trash when I saw a little creature scuttle on one of the lids - it was a fledgling mourning dove.
It just repositioned itself a little bit and continued to sit there looking at me.
I was worried that something must be wrong with it if it was out that late at night so tried to capture it but failed. 

It is small and has all its feathers, it can flap its wings and move about pretty quickly. 

The fledgling is located in an enclosed area between 2 apartment buildings. There is open sky above.
Some pigeons go back there and occasional restaurant workers from the other building across from mine(I told the restaurant manager - and was told they would keep an eye out for it), I don't think cats or dogs ever get to that area.

Yesterday I noticed it sitting on a milk crate in an corner but did not see any other mourning doves around. It was sitting close to a pigeon. 
I decided to capture it. But when I brought it in I realized it looked healthy.
I gave it some water and though I put some millet out for it I don't think it ate any. 
After talking to my sister on the phone who rescues pigeons regularly I decided it probably had a parent looking out for it and feeding it and it would be better to put it back outside. So I put it back out.

After I had done this she told me AFTERWARDS I should have placed him in the exact spot I found him at. 

I checked on the bird this morning he was on a wood board.
I got him to move down closer to the area where I initially captured him/
The space - air vent as it's called in New York City - isn't that big.
I do hear mourning doves overhead but can't see where they are.

I guess now I'm wondering - do I leave it alone, or did I intrude too much
and now I should take him to a rehabilitator?

I'm very confused and worried about this bird.

I would really appreciate advice!

Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you keep an eye on the youngster? If the youngster is not safe from predator attacks and/or is not being fed by its parents, then I would bring to a rehabber.


----------



## inatree (Dec 29, 2007)

I can check on it this afternoon. How can you tell if it's being fed by the parent? 
This is one thing that is really bothering me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If the baby is being fed, there will be poop around. The poop should be solid...kind of like a pea. You can check the crop for food. The crop is located below the throat and above the keel bone, which is in the front center of the bird. With food, it will feel lumpy or squishy and full. If the crop is flat, the baby hasn't been fed.


----------

